# Dragon Ball Z - Reihenfolge



## BloodSteam (23. November 2018)

Moin,
ich hab noch nie alle Teile von Dragon Ball Z gesehen, würde mir gerne alles von A bis Z in der korrekten Reihenfolge ansehen, kann mir da jemand helfen?


----------



## Haasinger (23. November 2018)

Hum? Das ist ne Serie. Die Folgen haben Nummern. Was gibt es nicht zu verstehen?


----------



## oldsql.Triso (23. November 2018)

BloodSteam schrieb:


> Moin,
> ich hab noch nie alle Teile von Dragon Ball Z gesehen, würde mir gerne alles von A bis Z in der korrekten Reihenfolge ansehen, kann mir da jemand helfen?



Ganz ehrlich, aber warum googelst du das nicht einfach? Dragon Ball, Dragon Ball Z aka Dragon Ball Z Kai, Dragon Ball GT und Dragon Ball Super. Und vor Dragon Ball Super schaust du dir noch die Filme Battle of the Gods und Resurrection F an.


----------



## Mitchpuken (23. November 2018)

Die Serie besteht nach Studio Toei offiziell aus vier „Sagas“:

Saiyajin-Saga (Folgen 1–35)
Freezer-Saga (Folgen 36–125)
Cell-Saga (Folgen 126–199)
Boo-Saga (Folgen 200–291)


----------



## TomatenKenny (23. November 2018)

1. Dragomball
2. Dragonball Z oder Dragonball Kai (da wurde alles zurecht gestutzt)
3. Dragonball Z/Super Filme
4. Dragonball Super
5. Dragonball GT da die serie in einem anderen Universum spielt oder so und nichts mit dem DBZ und DBS universum zu tun hat 
6. Dragonball GT Film

oder mal hier schauen Die echte chronologische Reihenfolge aller DB Serien und Movies !!! | DBZ Another Dimension da musst du aber zwischen DBZ und DB GT, DBS platzieren.


----------

